# S7/S5-OPC-Server 3.0 jetzt mit XML und integrier. Web-Server



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

der S7/S5-OPC-Server bietet Ihnen jetzt erweiterte 
Einsatzmöglichkeiten im Umfeld der S7- und S5-
Steuerungen von Siemens.

Die neuen Möglichkeiten im Überblick:

*Integrierter Web-Server*
Bedienen und beobachten Sie die Items des 
S7/S5-OPC-Servers mit Ihrem Standard-Web-Browser.
*Alias-Funktionalität*
Erstellen Sie Ihren eigenen OPC-Namensraum 
mit einem beliebigen Text-Editor oder Excel.
*XML-Unterstützung nach der Spezifikation OPC-XML-DA*
Als Basis für XML werden die Web-Services (kein DCOM) 
verwendet. Damit können Sie auch mit Nicht-Windows-
Systemen auf die Items des S7/S5-OPC-Servers zugreifen.







Auf unserer Webseite finden Sie

Ausführliche Beschreibung
Demoversion zum Download
Anforderung kostenlose 30-Tage-Vollversion zum Test

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 September 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt ist die neue Version 3.1.0.57 des S7/S5-OPC-Servers verfügbar.

Er wurde wie folgt erweitert und verbessert:

Version 3.1.0.57 [27.07.2005] (Kommunikationstreiber V3.7.0.2)

Die Unterstützung neuer S7-400er Steuerungen implementiert.
Gelegentlich auftretende Fehler beim Zugriff auf Symboltabellen in S7-Projekten mit S7-400-Stationen behoben.
Die neue Hardwareversion der CIF 30 und PC 104 PB-Karten wird nun unterstützt.
Version 3.1.0.56 [01.03.2005] (Kommunikationstreiber V3.6.2.7)

Items aus der Symboltabelle eines S7-Projekts vom Typ Timer und Zähler werden wieder unterstützt.
Verbindungen über den ACCON-MPI-Adapter auf Steuerungen mit neueren Firmware-Versionen sind nun möglich.
Version 3.1.0.54 [10.02.2005] (Kommunikationstreiber V3.6.2.5)

Gleitpunktzahlen auf einer S5 (Format KG) wird lesend und schreibend unterstützt.
Version 3.1.0.52 [13.01.2005] (Kommunikationstreiber V3.6.2.5)

Gleitpunktzahlen auf einer S5 (Format KG) wird lesend unterstützt.
Version 3.1.0.51 [12.01.2005] (Kommunikationstreiber V3.6.2.5)

Es werden jetzt redundante Verbindungen unterstützt.
Es werden jetzt bis zu 256 Geräte für die Kommunikation unterstützt.
Ein zusätzliches System-Item wurde hinzugefügt, zur einfachen Überwachung der OPC-Verbindung zwischen Client und Server (_System.Heartbeat).

In Version 3.0.war neu:

Die Kommunikation zu S5-Steuerungen über AS511 und über TCP/IP wird unterstützt.
Die OPC Data Access Spezifikation OPC XML-DA wird unterstützt.
Der S7/S5-OPC-Server unterstützt den Import von Textdateien für Alias-Items.
Der S7/S5-OPC-Server beinhaltet einen eigenen Webserver.
Die Webserver ermöglicht eine Diagnose der OPC-Serverkommunikation.
Mit dem Hilfsprogramm OPC-Server Tray kann der Status des OPC-Servers in der System Tray angezeigt werden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle
DELTALOGIC GmbH


----------

